# Lounge > Chit Chat >  >  Koala appreciation thread!!!

## Koalafan

Time to show koalas some love!!!!  :Celebrate: 

koala pic 1.jpg
koala pic 2.jpg
koala pic 3.jpg

----------


## Sagan

\\

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## kc1895

I went to the San Diego Zoo yesterday and Koalas have always been on my favorites list.  Since they're so popular, the zoo is building a new exhibit for them to play! I hope they add a new koala emoticon like the panda one!

----------


## Anteros

:Joint:   ::

----------


## Ironman

Koalas are Key-oot!  ::

----------


## Antidote



----------


## Coffee

i thought this was going to be a thread where we appreciate koalafan. this is cool too though.

----------


## Chantellabella

Koalas are so cute!!!! 






> i thought this was going to be a thread where we appreciate koalafan.



Me too!  ::):   I was coming here with my compliments ready.

----------


## Koalafan

> i thought this was going to be a thread where we appreciate koalafan. this is cool too though.







> Koalas are so cute!!!! 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too!   I was coming here with my compliments ready.



Well schucks guys stop making me blush!  :: 

This makes me wanna dance!!  :Celebrate:

----------


## Koalafan

> 



I think that koala's having quite a grand time  :Tongue: 





> 



Omg!  ::  great video  :Tongue: 





> I went to the San Diego Zoo yesterday and Koalas have always been on my favorites list.  Since they're so popular, the zoo is building a new exhibit for them to play! I hope they add a new koala emoticon like the panda one!



I hope they add a koala emoticon! Maybe they can cave too peer pressure  :Tongue:

----------


## Sagan

> I think that koala's having quite a grand time



He's just high from ODing on eucalyptus  :Tongue:

----------


## shelbster18

> 



Oh my gosh. *swoons* 

I thought this was going to be a thread for Koaloafan like a couple of others have said.  ::D:

----------


## peace

They are furry, they are cute and I love them.

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Antidote



----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

:koala:  :koala:  :koala:  :koala:  :koala:  :koala:  :koala:  :koala:

----------


## Anteros



----------


## Koalafan

::

----------

